# Colored Contacts?



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd really like to get a pair of colored contacts this year to complete my costume. I am having trouble finding reasonably priced, prescription (different prescriptions for each eye), FDA approved contacts. Anyone have any recommendations? Cheapest I could find were about $70 per pair with prescription and I didn't check to see if they were FDA approved. I don't mind spending that much if I have to, but I'd like to find a better deal if possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Prob not on prescription ones....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this supplier, so as usual, buyer beware:

http://www.visiondirect.com/theatrical-lenses/qxc179143

Prescription is required for ordering the lenses and pricing does vary based on what type of lens you're looking to get. Note that the pricing is *per lens*, not per pair.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't have any experience with this supplier, so as usual, buyer beware:
> 
> http://www.visiondirect.com/theatrical-lenses/qxc179143
> 
> Prescription is required for ordering the lenses and pricing does vary based on what type of lens you're looking to get. Note that the pricing is *per lens*, not per pair.


Thanks! I will have to look at that on my computer later.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://exoticlenses.com/store/

I got a pair of cat eye lenses(non-prescription) from these guys while i was at the West Coast Haunter's Convention a few years ago and was really happy with them. They advertise "ExoticLenses.com provides only FDA-Approved Cosmetic, Theatrical & Custom Contact Lenses. Prescription is available on numerous lenses up to -6.00."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I bought a pair of white out contacts a few years ago, and althought it did say you need a prescription, when I sent in my order, they just used some random doctor on my order and listed it as "cosmetic only" and I didn't have to do a thing. I ordered from Lens.com


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.aclens.com/halloween-contacts.asp this site is pretty reasonable


----------

